# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Augustinus

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Augustinus
Oosterveldlaan 24
Wilrijk

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Augustinus


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Augustinus.*

----------


## Nikki076

Ben na een val op zondag naar spoed gegaan .Diagnose:heup gebroken. Direct baxter met pijnstiller gekregen en RX onderzoek. Maandag geopereerd, heupprothese. Prima verzorging, heel vriendelijk verpleegpersoneel en lekker eten.

----------


## Fatimaa

Persoonijke mening (10jaar ervaring in ziekenhuis) : De meeste spoedartsen zijn wel vriendelijk,behulpzaam en al, de nieuwe artsen /verpleegkundige minder ..Al bij al , Nefrologen en reumatolgen en gans de diyalise afdeling en zeer dikke chapeau voor hun werk en inzet dat ze daar alle dagen inleveren ! Beste ziekenhuis voor nierpatiënten in antwerpen!

----------

